# New Member



## lynsey_TT (May 20, 2007)

Hello everyone,

My names is Lynsey and I live in Essex near Southend. I have recently brought a 225 TT in denium blue. She has only done 18,000 miles. No mod's as yet but I am hoping to have her chipped by the end of this year )

If anyone has any suggestions let me know.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Hi Lyndsey and welcome to the MAD/FUN house, have you subscribed to the TTOC yet :?: If not then do it soon it's worth it. Hoping for a remap this summer myself. Post a pic in the mark 1 section and more will say hello.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you should post a hello in the TT mk1 forum as well you will get a better response


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Which part of my post did you not understand Andy :wink: Is there a prize for the most posts this year :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mac's TT said:


> Which part of my post did you not understand Andy :wink: Is there a prize for the most posts this year :lol:


  Its the drink m8 [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> > Which part of my post did you not understand Andy :wink: Is there a prize for the most posts this year :lol:
> ...


I blame the pies [ mad cow disease ]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > mac's TT said:
> ...


Mooooo :roll:

Welcome, Lynsey :-*


----------

